# Wanted- New Kid's Bow setup-FAST! recommendation?



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

My little 10 yr old girl wants a bow and arrow set up sufficient enough to get started hunting rabbits, birds, and maybe javelina in the near future. Problem: her birthday is this coming weekend and I need this thing fast.
I am not a bow hunter so I need suggestions on what and where to get it.

Thanks in advance.

30"r


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been to West Houston Archery and they are very helpful (I-10 and West Beltway). I have also heard of a bow shop in Santa Fe area (I am not sure of the name). As far was what to get, it depends on how much you want to spend and what kind of bells and whistles. I do not think either bow shop would steer you in the wrong direction. However, since the Hunger Games movie there is a lot of kids now into recurve bows. Given that, do you know if she wants a compound or recurve? Just some thoughts.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

compound for sure and we live near Corpus Christi.


----------



## JERRY C (Jul 27, 2012)

Clyde's archery in corpus christi has very good kids setup's there is also a shop in port lavaca that is very good


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have a Bass Pro near look for a Diamond Razor. This is a great compouind bow for young and older shooters. It offers a draw length range from 19 to 28" and weight range somewhere between 20 and 60 pounds. Requires no bow press to adjust draw lengths either. The package runs about $330. Most are set up with a quiver, sights, and a rest (those are OK but not great). The bow is a great bow.

Get on Bass Pro's website and read the reviews for yourself. My son shot his first deer with one at age 10. The ranhe on this bow will allow it to be used for many years.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

I just saw that on Bass Pro- looks good.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Kitchen Pass said:


> If you have a Bass Pro near look for a Diamond Razor. This is a great compouind bow for young and older shooters. It offers a draw length range from 19 to 28" and weight range somewhere between 20 and 60 pounds. Requires no bow press to adjust draw lengths either. The package runs about $330. Most are set up with a quiver, sights, and a rest (those are OK but not great). The bow is a great bow.
> 
> Get on Bass Pro's website and read the reviews for yourself. My son shot his first deer with one at age 10. The ranhe on this bow will allow it to be used for many years.


X2 great starter bow


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Diamond Nuclear Ice


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> Diamond Nuclear Ice


X2 on the nuclear ice....my 6 year old has one and he loves it. go to academy and get it all set up for around 200.00

brian


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. A buddy of mine bought the Nuclear Ice for his kid and she loves it so I guess that's where we will start. 
30"r


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

Bought the Bowtech Diamond Atomic at Bass Pro and she loves it. I have actually shot it quite a bit and it seems to be very accurate. Thanks for the replies


----------

